# Avatars



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

I always want to comment on everyone's avatars but not hijack a thread, so I thought I'd start another one where we can all comment on each others avatars that we like or don't like.

Mygrain, you avatar is hilarious!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I hate to bring this name up again, but I LOVED the avatar Machine May had up...the first animated gif.

It made me laugh everytime I saw it!


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, and I'd REALLY like to see Toby, Manda, Graig, and Sharks avatars more often! 

And Vonagy!  Hellooo?  Where are you???


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

KEWL!!!  thanks!!! It's Gir from the nick cartoon Invader Zim for those who don't know. I'm a cartoon junnnkkkaayy!!! 

Yeah,  MMay had the greatest the other day... the chubby kid dancing oh it was sooo great!  I don't know if anyone read my hijacking post about it but when i first say it I had some poppish music running on my IM and I cracked up so hard because they were running together so well and then when i posted my avatar was dancing too. That was so FUNNY.  I had co-workers looking over cubical walls trying to see what i was laughing at. The memory still cracks me up


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> KEWL!!!  thanks!!! It's Gir from the nick cartoon Invader Zim for those who don't know. I'm a cartoon junnnkkkaayy!!!
> 
> Yeah,  MMay had the greatest the other day... the chubby kid dancing oh it was sooo great!  I don't know if anyone read my hijacking post about it but when i first say it I had some poppish music running on my IM and I cracked up so hard because they were running together so well and then when i posted my avatar was dancing too. That was so FUNNY.  I had co-workers looking over cubical walls trying to see what i was laughing at. The memory still cracks me up



I was actually talking about the one he had up before that, though, but I do remember you saying that.

Von's ever-changing kiwi avatar is always amusing!...and I actually miss Toby's boogey man avatar!  That thing ROCKED!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2004)

I have always liked Green's avatar...close up of a cute girl.

Oricats' is also very nice.


----------



## Nagala (Oct 8, 2004)

Hobbes, what is yours of?


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Nagala said:
			
		

> Hobbes, what is yours of?



It's a super-macro of...somthing!  yeah, what is that?


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 8, 2004)

Habanero's...

cause I'm spicaaaaay


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Habanero's...
> 
> cause I'm spicaaaaay



I liked your Kill Bill av...That movie Kicks @ss!


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it did.  And Alison thought I was a girl at first because of it :LOL:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avatars can be misleading. I thought MD was the dude from RATM for the longest.


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's RATM?


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What's RATM?



Rage Against The Machine.  A music band. His avatar before his present one was the former lead singer.


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I know who that is...I just didn't know it by the initials.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon, it was an honest mistake! I did love that Av. And the seagull one you had for, oh, 2 hours


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that was for that day... and you know why ;P  and now I'm spicaay.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

You've always been spicaaaaay


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor's new avatar always makes me laugh, it's too funny (the same counts for Corry's)  :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor's new avatar always makes me laugh, it's too funny (the same counts for Corry's)  :LOL:



Aw, well...Santino...yours is kinda mysterious and sexy!


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhh, thanks a lot!   

and best yet, it's really me


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Hobbes, I miss your hobbes av 

Apparently I have not had any memorable Av's so I'll have to go find one.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Nagala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's of a pepper shaker.  I'm going to look for a new one here soon but I have a feeling it's going to be another hobbes one.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was merely saying.........   :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I was merely saying.........   :twisted:




Riiiiiiight.  I know how that goes.  Maybe we should make yours the same as it is....somewhere else. 

follow the banner in my signature block to see it. 

I like scurra's av also.  It's pretty cool.  And Orie's..... and ...... I'll think of more as they come.


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!!!!  

Oh and...  Nice way to get people over to TSF!


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! That's so not fair that you're admin there. Leave my little puppy alone.


----------



## santino (Oct 8, 2004)

well... and Mentos' avatar is pretty cool too (but I don't get why that camera is hiding her face )


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll have to give yours over here a lot of thought... :twisted:


Hmmmm.......


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Have I told you how much I love that pepper shaker? I think it's lovely, the best you've ever had. Really. I :love: it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Have I told you how much I love that pepper shaker? I think it's lovely, the best you've ever had. Really. I :love: it.



Oops!!!  What happened to your avatar?  Hmmm.... Must be something acting up with your computer.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> You've always been spicaaaaay



He's been spicaaaay since our Zion trip this last April/May.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey now....well, at least I'm easier to spot.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice new Avatar Alison.

Calvin rocks


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Nice new Avatar Alison.
> 
> Calvin rocks



Three guesses as to who changed that, and the first two don't count.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 8, 2004)

I love Sharks avatar  and Scott WRG Editor has one cool too


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2004)

OK...I changed mine

But Calvin still rocks


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> OK...I changed mine
> 
> But Calvin still rocks



Heh heh...I just commented on the avatar change on your neice thread in the gallery!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> OK...I changed mine
> 
> But Calvin still rocks



Are you tryin to confuse me????  I haven't known you with any other Avatar.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're from the south, it doesn't take much to confuse you


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

All of this avatar changing is making me dizzy ale:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh? NOW I"M CONFUSED!!!!


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

We could all exchange avatars, that would get REALLY confusing!


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> We could all exchange avatars, that would get REALLY confusing!


 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> We could all exchange avatars, that would get REALLY confusing!



I was thinking about linking to yours.   That would be really confusing.  Or having one that changes every five minutes. :twisted: :runs back to the cave, laughing:


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

Do it and I'll ban you!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Do it and I'll ban you!



Which part?  :scratch:  I don't have the cahones to take your avatar, boss man.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Watch out guys. Don't mess with the big chesse. Chase's  had his finger on the ban button an awful lot lately.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 8, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Oricats' is also very nice.



Thanks Mike


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Watch out guys. Don't mess with the big chesse. Chase's  had his finger on the ban button an awful lot lately.



Careful!  :twisted:


----------



## Karalee (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay I just have to say, geronimo, your new avatar is badass buddy!


----------



## Not Neve (Oct 9, 2004)

I feel like I've had a bad dream....while I was at work today all of the avators changed.  I CAN'T HANDLE THIS MUCH CHANGE!  Put them back.  

(I've had a bad day and keep catching myself clenching my teeth)


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Okay I just have to say, geronimo, your new avatar is badass buddy!



Omigawd, I just saw Gero's new one and was coming in here to post the same thing!  Eric, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn straight!


----------



## steve817 (Oct 9, 2004)

I like anja's for obvious reasons


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 9, 2004)

I ain't never changing away from my lil' duck. He quax me up.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2004)

No one likes "Wolfi"? 

I am an avatar-never-changer, by the way (only did I change once from my very first one to "Wolfi", but after that...)


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 9, 2004)

well i like my carrie ann moss avatar...she is hotter than hot in a pair of leather pants...


md


----------



## Karalee (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh yes she is Neo


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2004)

No, she's not Neo, she's Trinity!  Weren't you paying attention, Kara?


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2004)

Heh heh..my first time seeing any of the Matrix movies...it was the third one, and it was my very first date with my boyfriend.  So if anyone would like to tell me what happened, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2004)

I never saw the third one, I heard it sucked.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 9, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I never saw the third one, I heard it sucked.




BLASPHEMY!!!!!


M
D


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2004)

So, no?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 9, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> So, no?




it was great!! i dont ever get why people over analyze a movie like they did with revolutions...all i know is it had me entertained for 2.5 hours..tats good enough for me!

md


----------



## Karalee (Oct 9, 2004)

No I was definately paying attention, lil on the side joke sorry Orie 

I own all the movies, but the only part I dont like in them is when Neo finishes with the oracle and all the smiths show up, dragged on for a bit long.


----------



## Nagala (Oct 9, 2004)

Revolutions was the worst end to a trilogy since Godfather 3. It's like they lost track of their own story line and had to make it up as they went along.


----------



## frankiscool (Oct 9, 2004)

I like Nagala's avatar!


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2004)

frankiscool said:
			
		

> I like Nagala's avatar!



Ok, frankiscool...YOU'RE avatar FREAKS ME OUT!!!! :shock:


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Oct 10, 2004)

> Ok, frankiscool...YOU'RE avatar FREAKS ME OUT!!!!



OMG, me too!!!   That is nasty!!uke-rig: *does heebie jeebie dance*  Yuck!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh wow, yeah: Frank is way too cool in his avatar. Yuck!    :shock:  ale:  uke:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2004)

I have to say I like oriecats  and markc's


----------



## nikon90s (Oct 10, 2004)

Could someone make a post with there avatars next to their phoro?  Like the post, I forgot who did it, with everyones photos.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 10, 2004)

I like your avi to


----------



## Lula (Oct 11, 2004)

there's lots of avatars here that i like........a couple of weeks ago i was feeling a bit bored then i saw scott's avatar and it made me feel better, its so cool and funny! hehehehehe   

I like your avatar MD! Carrie Ann rocks!! and *malachite*'s avatar too!!!!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 11, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else said it!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 11, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> there's lots of avatars here that i like........a couple of weeks ago i was feeling a bit bored then i saw scott's avatar and it made me feel better, its so cool and funny! hehehehehe
> 
> I like your avatar MD! Carrie Ann rocks!! and *malachite*'s avatar too!!!!




Heh, that avatar was the result of being bored at work with my new 20D with nothing to shoot. I have about 30 pictures like that with all different facial expressions.


----------



## Corry (Oct 11, 2004)

You are too funny!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 11, 2004)

aaahhhhhhhhh run!!!!!!!!! its coming after us!!!!!!

seriously though...you should do like an andy warhol thing and colorize about 6 of those bad boys and frame it in your home!!
m
d


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 11, 2004)

You sure that wasn't taken after our chess game?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 11, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> You sure that wasn't taken after our chess game?




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 


md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 11, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> You sure that wasn't taken after our chess game?



Owwwwwwww.... 


Heh, I'll get you next time... as soon as I figure out what the little horsey piece does.


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

I just had to revive this thread to say that I love Terri's av of Odin :love:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 20, 2004)

Im thinking of re doing my avi  so keep watching this space!


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I just had to revive this thread to say that I love Terri's av of Odin :love:



&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----- Sir Piggy accepts the love with all tongue.....   he chased a dog today that was so big when he finally caught him, he was standing UNDER his belly...thank goodness it was a friendly dog or Odin would have been a Scooby-snack!!   :LOL:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 20, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, our cocker spaniel used to do that, the bigger dog would just run around looking confused.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

That's exactly how the bigger dog looked, Scott!   It was too funny!   :goodvibe:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 26, 2004)

Figure I would revive this one.  

Likes Lula new one.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 26, 2004)

Scurras one makes me think hes Matt.


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Scurras one makes me think hes Matt.



Me too!!!


----------



## Lula (Oct 27, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Figure I would revive this one.
> 
> Likes Lula new one.



Hehehehe!!!!  

I like it too...thanxxx


----------



## ferny (Oct 29, 2004)

What's with that avatar? I've only just noticed it.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 29, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> What's with that avatar? I've only just noticed it.



It is from the Roxberry skits on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Lula (Oct 29, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 29, 2004)

Geronimo I think your avi is fantastic...you remind me of a guy called Tristan, one of my bro's mates, great work!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 29, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Geronimo I think your avi is fantastic...you remind me of a guy called Tristan, one of my bro's mates, great work!



Well it was my face first.  Tell him to get another one.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 30, 2004)

He is twice my age and twice my size, and im a big guy.

You tell him!


----------



## Niki (Oct 30, 2004)

There's not a single ava I wouldn't like here, but Corrys is pretty great.  
And I also like Artys sig a lot.


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey thanks!!!  This avatar was Malachites idea!!!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 30, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> There's not a single ava I wouldn't like here, but Corrys is pretty great.
> And I also like Artys sig a lot.



YAY...someone mentiond me...I think also...Im gonna re do my avi  with my 300D instead


----------



## ferny (Oct 31, 2004)

If it hasn't already, I think jonmikal's avatar needs a mention.


----------



## manda (Nov 1, 2004)

whoa that is very cool!!!


----------



## captain-spanky (Nov 1, 2004)

Scott WRG = Silent Bob  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 1, 2004)

who can forget carrie ann moss in tight black leather???? come on people!!!



md


----------



## Canon Fan (Nov 1, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> Geronimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"So like are you meeting Johnny Depp here later?"

That ava kicks ass!


----------



## Lula (Nov 3, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehehehehehe!!!!
 :LOL: 
thanxx


----------



## Alison (Jan 3, 2005)

I love Mitca's new avatar!!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

I love Artemis' avatar....no...im not Artemis...imm...errm..........run!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

I spent hours shaving my monkey and no-one has noticed....


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I spent hours shaving my monkey and no-one has noticed....


 :lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I spent hours shaving my monkey and no-one has noticed....




i thought it felt smoother....   :shock: 


md


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I spent hours shaving my monkey and no-one has noticed....



Gonna be one hell of a five o'clock shadow.    :shock:


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

I also really like Zachs...


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Arty! 

I like yours too! Are you sitting at your comp?


Zach


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

Im starying at a liquid lamp  in my room


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's starting to itch already. Where's my Philishave?


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

Phallusshave? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




where's the exit again?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 4, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I love Mitca's new avatar!!



Thanks! I decided to make it after the awful experience with him a few days ago. Can't stand the guy!


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2005)

bwahahaha - that's the best yet, Mitica!!!!    :LOL:


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 4, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Im starying at a liquid lamp  in my room


Dude! Didn't your parents ever tell you to 'just say no'    And Miticas's avatar is the dog's ones. What was your experience? I can't imagine that guy is any less than a tool. MD has developed Avatar ADD. And Terri's pug is adorable (love them pugs, snotting little buggers  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

You know. I don't know if it's me, but now he's shaved I'm sure I've seen my monkey somewhere before.....


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 4, 2005)

NakedAnt said:
			
		

> And Miticas's avatar is the dog's ones. What was your experience? I can't imagine that guy is any less than a tool.



Well, Clay is such a snooty little bugger that can't sing! On top of that he treated the orchestra musicians like crap, mind you, he was soooo much more above than us!  Just a jerk, IMHO.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

Corry! I loved your avatar with a squirrel (sp?)


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Corry! I loved your avatar with a squirrel (sp?)



Thanks...it was changed cuz everyone kept thinkin I was a guy!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

hahaha but it was so cute


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if you'd shaved it....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY SQUIRREL!!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww. Just a little trim...


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Squirrely is givin you the STARE OF DEATH!


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

HEY!!!! Who gave Squirrely crack?

FERNY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

hahha that's great


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

btw. it looks familliar hmm... hm... I'm afraid I've seen the guy who looked exactly as the cracked squirelly hmm..  
Ferny wasn't that you?


----------



## Artemis (Jan 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Squirrely is givin you the STARE OF DEATH!



That is one of the best pics ive ever seen!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah it's great  and cute  and sweet


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 4, 2005)

and delicious looking!!! cooked over a roasting spit, basted in butter and herbs...



yumm yummm yumm



md


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 4, 2005)

Must be time I changed mine...


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 4, 2005)

hehe... hobbes, I like your avatar!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow!  Ya'll are quick with that.  I just changed it, like, 30 seconds ago.


----------



## anton980 (Jan 4, 2005)

it's crazy!  What's the limit on a filesize for an avatar on this forum and how big is yours?  I hope you're not using your moderatorness to give yourself extra perks like using bigger avatars


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 4, 2005)

No abuse of powers here.   It's a pretty big file but I just link from our free webpage for it.


----------



## jadin (Jan 4, 2005)

Is that from jackass? I know I've seen it before.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 4, 2005)

Of course.  Somebody doing something crazy that ends up in pain and laughs.....


----------



## jadin (Jan 4, 2005)

Well true, but he's not one of the usual jackasses.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2005)

anton980 said:
			
		

> it's crazy!  What's the limit on a filesize for an avatar on this forum and how big is yours?  I hope you're not using your moderatorness to give yourself extra perks like using bigger avatars



It's not how big it is - it's how you use it


----------



## Walt (Jan 5, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> anton980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we tell ourselves.  :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## Xmetal (Jan 5, 2005)

Found this but i'd like to resize it to fit the profile requirements...anyone know how to resize GIF Files?







  :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 5, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Found this but i'd like to resize it to fit the profile requirements...anyone know how to resize GIF Files?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use macromedia fireworks but I'm sure there is more than one and I think even PS will do it as well.


----------



## DarkEyes (Jan 11, 2005)

Going Trough An Avatar Identity Crisis I Have Been.

Finally, Solution I have found Believe I.


----------

